# fuck off



## rmfelipe

Hola:

quisiera saber lo que significa esta expresion bastante vulgar: fuck off.... gracias


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Significa "Vayate!" pero mucho más fuerte.


----------



## riglos

Creo que significa, también vulgarmente: "andate a la mierd*". No sé cómo sería esto en España, pero me arriesgo con: "vete al coñ*".

Le Pamplemousse: "váyate" no significa nada en castellano. El verbo "ir" se conjuga de manera irregular, y en este caso sería "vete", o en Argentina "andate". Un poco más fuerte (no por vulgar, sino por el tono más violento de la frase): '"¡Desaparecé ya de acá!" o "Hacéte humo."

Mara.


----------



## drei_lengua

"fuck off" significa cuando no quieres que una persona te moleste y dices "fuck off" pero es bien fuerte.


----------



## drei_lengua

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Significa "Vayate!" pero mucho más fuerte.


 
Debe ser "Vayase" o "vete" pero no "Vayate" porque "vaya" es formal y "te" es informal.  No se puede mezclarlos así.


----------



## moyarangel

Fuck off = Jódete, Que te jodan, Púdrete, Vete a la mierda, Que te den por el puto culo, etc

Select the text holding down your mouse button from the begining to the end to highlight it and therefore to view my reply


----------



## SoMHi

is the same that "get bent" ??


----------



## Magmod

moyarangel said:
			
		

> Fuck off = Jódete, Que te jodan, Púdrete, Vete a la mierda, Que te den por el puto culo, etc


Pero joder no es muy vulgar ¿no? 
Me perece que hoy en día es como ¡Hombre! 

Saludos


----------



## Chris K

Vaya a la chingada?


----------



## Brenduchis

Chris K said:


> Vaya a la chingada?



Depende con quién estés hablando:
Dile que se vaya a la chingada <--- él/ella
*Vete *a la chingada <-- tú

=)


----------



## jimpofic

SoMHi said:


> is the same that "get bent" ??



Same idea.  To me, "fuck off" doesn't necessarily mean "go away" - it indicates strong disagreement with what someone has said to you.  It could mean "shut up" or "that's bullshit" or "leave me alone" - but with the additional hostility that is conveyed by the use of "the f word".


----------



## faranji

No way, Magmod. Sigue siendo muy vulgar. Otra cosa es que sea popular. Exactamente el mismo caso que 'fuck'. 

De todas formas, en España, la traducción de 'fuck off' no sería tanto 'jódete' sino 'que te jodan'. 'Jódete' se usa más como un 'serves you well!' muy 'rude and nasty'.


----------



## aparejador

faranji said:


> No way, Magmod. Sigue siendo muy vulgar. Otra cosa es que sea popular. Exactamente el mismo caso que 'fuck'.
> 
> De todas formas, en España, la traducción de 'fuck off' no sería tanto 'jódete' sino 'que te jodan'. 'Jódete' se usa más como un 'serves you well!' muy 'rude and nasty'.



Por lo visto (oído) en España decir, 'joder', ha perdido la vulgaridad, si lo tuviera, y no es tan ofensiva, aunque todavía sea una palabrota.

Me parece que todos lo usan como los EE.UU. usan 'crap!'


----------



## faranji

aparejador said:


> Por lo visto (oído) en España decir, 'joder', ha perdido la vulgaridad, si lo tuviera, y no es tan ofensiva, aunque todavía sea una palabrota.
> 
> Me parece que todos lo usan como los EE.UU. usan 'crap!'


 
Not 'todos,' believe me.


----------



## aparejador

bueno, depende en lo que realmente significa 'vulgar' - había una época cuando significaba 'del pueblo' o lo que no era latin.


----------



## aparejador

faranji said:


> Not 'todos,' believe me.



con 'todos' me refiero a que, en España, he oído a los bisabuelos hasta los jovenes, los moros y cristianos y ateos, ricos y pobres, tipos finos y obreros todos decir la palabra como si no tuviera ninguna ofensa, y todos en el alrededor oírla sin reacción.


----------



## faranji

That's a whole different point. It may no longer be seen as offensive, but it's definetely vulgar. Which is the original topic of this thread.



faranji said:


> That's a whole different point. It may no longer be seen as offensive, but it's definetely vulgar. Which is the original topic of this thread.


 
('Vulgar' meaning 'coarse,' 'tasteless,' 'bad-mannered'.)


----------



## aparejador

exactly my point about the changing definition of vulgar.  I agree that it is a vulgar Spanish word, but has lost a bit of its vulgarity, in the sense that it no longer 'packs the same punch' of offensiveness that it may still have outside of Spain.


----------



## faranji

Ok, I see what you mean. Sorry. Wouldn't dare to say it in front of my grandma, though.


----------



## nervlos

Bueno no es que sea muy aficionado a recopilar insultos pero este me llama mi curiosidad. Lo he interpretado como "cabron" o "capullo".


----------



## alexacohen

¡Que te den!

(Es la traducción. No no interpretes mal)


----------



## nervlos

Entonces es otra forma de decir: Fuck you!

Para no repertirse


----------



## ruru2006

*Fuck off!* es como decir:  vete al diablo! Vete! No jodas! 'déjame sol@';


----------



## Aderyn

Yo diría que: Fuck off = vete a la mierda. Fuck you = que te den. Cabrón = bastard. Capullo = dickhead. Estoy hablando del inglés de UK.


----------



## Kevin R

F*** off es un frase muy malo en el UK.  Si Vd. la diría a alguien aqui, necesitas reservar un cama en la hospital!!


----------



## Scarlett DuBois

Yo la traduciría como "andá a cagar" (donde yo vivo) o "vete a la mierda" más standard.


----------



## Frank Furt

Kevin R said:


> F*** off es un*a* frase muy mal*a* en el UK. Si Vd. la *diría* *dijera* a alguien aqu*í*, necesita*ría* reservar un*a* cama en *la* *el* hospital!!


 
I hope you will correct my English too


----------



## raziuh

al latino especificamente al mexicano

fuck off
-a la chingada-
-vete a la verga-
-a la chingada contigo-
-pudrete-


----------



## lforestier

En mi país "vete pa'l carajo" y es un insulto muy fuerte.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

También entiendo *fuck off!* como *¡vete a la mierda!*. Pero también me parece haberlo escuchado en el sentido de *¡lárgate! *o *¡desaparece!*, ¿o sería una traducción demasiado suave?

Atentamente,


----------



## lforestier

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> También entiendo *fuck off!* como *¡vete a la mierda!*. Pero también me parece haberlo escuchado en el sentido de *¡lárgate! *o *¡desaparece!*, ¿o sería una traducción demasiado suave?
> 
> Atentamente,


Si, el f*** off es muy directo.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

"Que te/os den por culo", perhaps?


----------



## sound shift

No, the meaning is not as literal as that.


----------



## Harmattan

Pero es el uso más equivalente en España: "Véte a tomar por culo", aunque no sea literalmente lo mismo.


----------



## jugen

Si la palabra  fuese perfectamente aceptable, no se tendría que recurrir a eufemismos como “jolín, jolines, jobar, jorobar” etc., ¿no os parece?  ¿O es que ya no se usan estos términos?
jugen


----------



## Angiebot

aparejador said:


> bueno, depende de lo que realmente signifique 'vulgar' - había una época en la que significaba 'del pueblo' o lo que no era latín.


 
I hope you don't mind


----------



## Kevin R

Frank Furt said:


> I hope you will correct my English too


 
Thank you Frank  -  my Spanish seems to be getting worse, not better!


----------



## miss Beth

Hola!
En mi opinión "fuck off" no es una expresión muy ofensiva. En America la usan mucho igual que en España. La podemos traducir como "*que te jodan*", "*jodete*" o inclusi "*vete a la mierda*"

Verdad que no hay para tanto??


----------



## jugen

Bueno, miss B, si una de mis alumnas o un colega se me dirigiese con una de aquellas expresiones tan poco ofensivas, yo me tendría por ofendida.
Saludos,
jugen


----------



## Magmod

jugen said:


> Bueno, miss B, si una de mis alumnas o un colega se me dirigiese con una de aquellas expresiones tan poco ofensivas, yo me tendría por ofendida.
> Saludos,
> jugen


 
 Claro depende de que tipo de colega en cuál se trabaja ¿no?

Por lo general *fuck off* no es tan ofensiva ahora en Ingleterra como hace 20 años. Se usa mucho en televisión y a veces por el principe de Gales


----------



## tmartha

fuck off puede significar muchas cosas, todo depende en el modo que lo dices. like you can say it while joking around with some friends or say it when your mad, so it all depeneds on how you say it.

FUCK OFF: vete a la chingada, vete a joder, a la chingada contigo, deja me en paz, dejan me sola, vete a la miedra, largate, vete al diablo, Vete No jodas, jode en otro lugar, y etc. 

ai muchos formas en decir fuck off pero estas son los formas mas usadas 


yo vivo en california y aki en los EE.UU. no es muy apropiado a decir esa palabra. los que la usan a menudo en publico son los jovenes y unos adultos. pero si dices fuck off en publico la gente te van a mira como deciendo "a esta no le ensenaron modales". pero si se usa mucho la plabra. como yo se la digo todos los dias a mi hermano y a mis amigos pero solo porque estamos bromiando. pero la palabra si es muy offensiva pero a la vez no 

FUCK OFF is also said as go fuck youself, piss off, leave me alone, go fuck some one else, get the hell out of here, go shit yourself, damn it just leave, go bother someone else, and etc.


----------



## miss Beth

tmartha,

Solo quise decir, que me da la impresión que esta palabra (en un contexto informal y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie) no suena muy ofensiva. En España, la oimos continuamente, a mi tampoco me hace gracia que los niños la utilicen, pero me refiero que es tanto en España como su traducción en Inglés, una de las frases coloquiales más usadas con diferencia por la sociedad.

Yo tampoco quisiera que mi alumnos la usaran, y concretamente porque son perqueños, pero debo decir que a mi parecer (y siempre con la esperiencia que me aporta en el caso de España) es relativamente ofensiva, ni mucho ni poco.

Tiene tanta variedad de significados y depende tanto del contexto en que se dice, que esta expresión puede ser dicha y no ofender siempre.

¿Será que nunca jamás la has usado? No lo creo...


----------



## aparejador

miss Beth said:


> tmartha,
> 
> Solo quise decir, que me da la impresión que esta palabra (en un contexto informal y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie) no suena muy ofensiva. En España, la oimos continuamente, a mi tampoco me hace gracia que los niños la utilicen, pero me refiero que es tanto en España como su traducción en Inglés, una de las frases coloquiales más usadas con diferencia por la sociedad.
> 
> Yo tampoco quisiera que mi alumnos la usaran, y concretamente porque son perqueños, pero debo decir que a mi parecer (y siempre con la esperiencia que me aporta en el caso de España) es relativamente ofensiva, ni mucho ni poco.
> 
> Tiene tanta variedad de significados y depende tanto del contexto en que se dice, que esta expresión puede ser dicha y no ofender siempre.
> 
> ¿Será que nunca jamás la has usado? No lo creo...



Estoy de acuerdo con tus observaciones miss Beth.
Habiendo vivido en varias situaciones en ambos paises, tengo que observar que en EE.UU. el uso de 'bad words' 'swear words' 'cursing' etc., todavía no ha llegado a tener la misma universalidad de uso público como lo tiene en España.  Quizas, entre los jóvenes en EE.UU. está llegando a utilizarse más, pero no ha llegado aún al nivel de uso español.

No nos compinchamos en inglés que se puede utilizar tanto como los españoles usan su 'palabrotas', digo yo.

Pero no quiero decir que se usa siempre, y sin ofrender, en España.  Para nada. Sólo es que no ya tiene el mismo 'edge' en España.


----------



## JB

If you will go the home page for vocabulary, click on the Search icon, and search (one at a time) for posts with the words fuck, chingar, and joder, you will find over 1,600 to study.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Otros posibles usos de fuck off son 'Piérdete' o 'Mándate mudar' (en Canarias), 'Vete  al pe'o' (pronunciado así), 'Vete a tomar por saco' (que admite versiones más crudas), 'Vada vendere il culo', 'Lárgate con viento fresco', 'Vesten a fer la ma' (en el entorno de la Albufera)...
Todas con un toque de vulgaridad mayor o menor.


----------



## lingüista naciente

Estoy de acuerdo con jimpofic. 'F**k off' y 'get bent' tienen los sentidos muy semejantes. 

Pero porque 'the F word', F**k, es una de 'las siete palabras que no se permite decir en televisión' (enumerado por George Carlin), tiene un sentido un poco más fuerte, aunque el imagen de 'get bent' es bastante visual.

Me gusta discutir la palabrotas. Es más interesante que hacer mis ejercicios de gramáticas.


P.D.Todavía no puedo poner los URLs en mis mensajes, pero pueden buscar "The Seven Words You Can Never Say on TV" en Google, o copiar y pegar esta enlace--v (con . en vez de 'punto') para leer acerca de las siete palabras.

www(punto)lyricsbox(punto)com/george-carlin-lyrics-the-seven-words-you-can-never-say-on-tv-268qwb7(punto)html


----------



## LeaM

miss Beth said:


> Hola!
> En mi opinión "fuck off" no es una expresión muy ofensiva. En America la usan mucho igual que en España. La podemos traducir como "*que te jodan*", "*jodete*" o inclusi "*vete a la mierda*"
> 
> Verdad que no hay para tanto??


 
No estoy de acuerdo.  Es una expresión muy ofensiva.


----------



## Numaios

aparejador said:


> Me parece que todos lo usan como los EE.UU. usan 'crap!'



No estoy de acuerdo, tal vez en España se usa mucho el término *"¡Joder!"* como interjección, y no está tan mal visto como la expresión por la que preguntaba el iniciador de este hilo, que es *"Que te jodan"*. Esto último, desde luego, no está nada bien visto en España (ni se usa como "Crap!", desde luego)

Sin embargo, me parece curioso que a los niños no se les permita decir *"What the hell are you doing?"*, cuando en castellano, "¿Qué diablos estás haciendo?" no se considera ofensivo ni vulgar. Entiendo que no se les deje decir *"What the fuck are you doing?"* (igual que en España tampoco se permite a un niño decir "¿Qué cojones estás haciendo?" o "¿Qué coño estás haciendo?.



			
				aparejador said:
			
		

> tengo que observar que en EE.UU. el uso de 'bad words' 'swear words' 'cursing' etc., todavía no ha llegado a tener la misma universalidad de uso público como lo tiene en España. Quizas, entre los jóvenes en EE.UU. está llegando a utilizarse más, pero no ha llegado aún al nivel de uso español.


Eso tal vez sea porque en las series de las cadenas más conservadoras y gazmoñas (como la Fox), las palabrotas están totalmente vetadas (hasta el punto ridículo en que  los camellos de barrio malo utilizan eufemismos como "crap" o "hell", o sea, totalmente inverosímil), y como todos sabemos, los jóvenes tienden a aceptar más una palabrota si la oyen en televisión.
O tal vez porque los chicos se cortan a la hora de decir según qué cosas delante de un profesor, ¿no? 

Saludos!


----------



## lapetizita87

"Vete al diablo!!" como veo en muchos subtitulados..


----------



## Calandro

Fuck Off: A la mierda!


----------



## Darvin

well, i think the hard word it depending about your country,for example in my country whole people say puta and of course that word is a bad word but whole people say those words like say  hello, bye etc, i mean its common puta in my country like joder in spain. the secret in this is don't say that word to a strange just to your intimate friend, you will see how they smile when you say vete a la mierda lol


----------



## the_oc

vete a la chingada 
En mi país se traduce como: "Andate a la mierda". Así ni más ni menos.


----------



## Montgo

Fuck off al igual que Piss off se traduciría en España por "Vete a tomar por culo", con perdón. Es más o menos ofensivo dependiéndo del entorno y del tono que queramos darle, aunque en cualquier caso es muy vulgar.


----------



## ulala_eu

Yo traduciría *fuck off *como *que te jodan* o *que te den*, aunque si quieres algo más "suave" diria *vete por ahí *o _*andaaaa!*_. Pero como siempre, depende de la persona, el momento, el contexto...


----------



## aparejador

Veo que es necesario que se repite que la traducción es de 'fuck off' y no de 'fuck you'
'fuck off' tira hacia 'lárgate'
'fuck you' tira hacia 'que te den'


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ulala_eu said:


> Yo traduciría *fuck off *como *que te jodan* o *que te den*, aunque si quieres algo más "suave" diria *vete por ahí *o _*andaaaa!*_. Pero como siempre, depende de la persona, el momento, el contexto...



En el sentido suave, un canario diría: '¡Mándese mudar!'


----------



## Magmod

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¡Mándese mudar!'


 
  ¿Es decir *get changed*? 

¿Qué quiere decir *¡Mándese mudar!* literalmente?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Magmod said:


> ¿Es decir *get changed*?
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir *¡Mándese mudar!* literalmente?



Mandar = To order
Mándese = Give yourself an order 
Mudar = To move  

Order yourself to go out, Make your own decision of leaving, or simply Get out!


----------



## Magmod

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Mandar = To order
> Mándese = Give yourself an order
> Mudar = To move
> 
> Order yourself to go out, Make your own decision of leaving, or simply Get out!


Muchas gracias Manuel por la explicación 

  También se puede decir : *Get moving  *


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:



Aquí en Cuba diríamos:

*Fuck off - !Vete pa'l carajo! ¡Vete a templar! ¡Búscate un chino que te ponga un cuarto! (Así decía mi abuelo).*


Saludos a todos y un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cubanboy said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí en Cuba diríamos:
> 
> *Fuck off - !Vete pa'l carajo! ¡Vete a templar! ¡Búscate un chino que te ponga un cuarto! (Así decía mi abuelo).*
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos y un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lo del chino no lo habia oído. Supongo que tu abuelo se lo diría a una mujer. El cuarto con un catre y un cajón y un reberbero de alcohol.

Siempre en Canarias, se puede oír por "fuck off" un muy cortés:
¿Por qué no me hace el favor y se va p'al c.ñ. 'e su madre?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cubanboy said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí en Cuba diríamos:
> 
> *Fuck off - !Vete pa'l carajo! ¡Vete a templar! ¡Búscate un chino que te ponga un cuarto! (Así decía mi abuelo).*
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos y un buen fin de semana.




 			 		  		 		  Lo del chino no lo habia oído. Supongo que tu abuelo se lo diría a una mujer. El cuarto con un catre y un cajón y un reberbero de alcohol.

Siempre en Canarias, se puede oír por "fuck off" un muy cortés:
¿Por qué no me hace el favor y se va p'al c.ñ. 'e su madre?


----------



## ckano

>>fuck off<<  en español de mexico es como  disiendo  .avrete a la verga!!! como si estuvieras muy enojado  


saludos


----------



## karoshi

A*b*réte y di*c*iendo Ckano.
También aquí en México se dice jodéte, ve y chinga a tu madre, vete mucho a la chingada etc etc.


----------



## Magmod

ckano said:


> >abréte a la verga!!!
> 
> saludos



 Open yourself (female) to the cock?
¿Estáis de acuerdo con mi traducción?


----------



## Mate

Magmod said:


> Open yourself (female) to the cock?
> ¿Estáis de acuerdo con mi traducción?


Realmente no lo sé, ya que al parecer se trata de un localismo mexicano. 

Ahora, si me pongo la gorra de moderador, debo pedir que no nos desviemos de la pregunta original.

Gracias.


----------



## Arcanox

¿alguien podría explicar cómo de fuerte resulta la expresión en inglés británico? en España se usa ésta y otras palabras similares, muchas veces, no para ofender a nadie, sino para dar énfasis, para reforzar una expresión ¿no se puede utilizar de la misma manera? ¿se entiende siempre como un insulto grave?


----------



## trashit

rmfelipe said:


> Hola:
> 
> quisiera saber lo que significa esta expresion bastante vulgar: fuck off.... gracias


 

Yo lo traduciria como "vete a la chingada" en mexico, en algun otro lugar no sabria decirte.


----------



## dary

Arcanox said:


> ¿alguien podría explicar cómo de fuerte resulta la expresión en inglés británico? en España se usa ésta y otras palabras similares, muchas veces, no para ofender a nadie, sino para dar énfasis, para reforzar una expresión ¿no se puede utilizar de la misma manera?


No, nunca se usa "fuck off" para dar énfasis o reforzar una expresión.



Arcanox said:


> ¿se entiende siempre como un insulto grave?


Por lo general sí, pero no siempre. Por ejemplo, a veces se usa para mostrar incredulidad o discrepancia con una afirmación previa, p.ej: "He did it in five seconds with his eyes closed? Fuck off!".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

dary said:


> No, nunca se usa "fuck off" para dar énfasis o reforzar una expresión.
> 
> 
> Por lo general sí, pero no siempre. Por ejemplo, a veces se usa para mostrar incredulidad o discrepancia con una afirmación previa, p.ej: "He did it in five seconds with his eyes closed? Fuck off!".




En España, usando la misma frase y en sentido similar:

"¿Que lo hizo en cinco segundo y con los ojos cerrados?
¡No me jodas!"


----------



## DANTECH

En Peru y en muchos de los paises hispanohablantes, dejando de lado los regionalismos o jergas de cada pais. La palabra mas fuerte, vulgar y universalmente conocida es "mierda" en relacion con "fuck".
What the fuck are you doing? = Que mierda estas haciendo?
Las palabras:
joder = piss off
fuck off = vete a la mierda
largate = get out of here
largate mierda = get the fuck out of here.
Para mi en estos contextos, fuck = mierda.

Interesante este tema, parece que el español tiene mas formas de expresar ciertos estados de animos de una manera mas especifica.  Al igual que el ingles tiene muchas palabras que no tienen una traduccion equivalente en español y al traducir al español, mucho importa el contexto.
Estoy abierto a sugerencias, no soy un experto.
Saludos.


----------

